# Transporting Pack Goat?



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi!
I have one 4-H Pack Goat that I take hiking in my area. I live in Idaho and I was wondering if I need any documents or anything when we go on hikes. I tried looking it up but couldn't find anything. Do you need any documents for transporting pack goats in your state? Even better if you know anything about Idaho? What about transporting a pack goat to a neighboring state?
Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can transport him anywhere in your home state anytime you wish without any documents. You are allowed to go to Washington state for a total of 4 days without documentation as well. To come into Oregon you technically are supposed to have a health certificate but, there are no border checks and no one to enforce the laws. California is a little sticky, it's best to get a health certificate for them.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I don't know anything about Idaho, but here you're supposed to have a scrapies tag if your goats leave your property.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wethers are exempt from scrapies laws. Of course some states don't recognize that :lol: Here in the NW the goat packers have made sure that the laws aren't taken advantage of or over enforced.


----------

